# 'Full House' Revival May Be in the Works



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I never watched the original, but my daughters (especially the younger one) have really enjoyed it in reruns. They will be very glad to hear it may be coming back.

I won't break the news to them yet that most of these revivals, reimaginings, etc. usually suck. 

http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/full-house-revival-1201291167/


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Cut. It. Out.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

You got it, dude.

I'd probably check it out. Not that this was any kind of brilliant television, but I liked it and will admit that I have been watching it on TBS since they started airing it in the mornings. (11:30 Pacific Time)


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Netflix orders 13 episodes of "Fuller House".

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/04/21/its-official-netflix-orders-full-house-revival


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Awesome, I'm in. Even if it doesn't hold up I'll watch 13 episodes just for the nostalgia.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I never watched the original show (I've seen parts of a couple episodes here and there). But I'll check out the new version if Lori Loughlin is in it. She's smokin' hot.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It's mainly going to be about the girls (and not the Olsens)



> ..... features Cameron-Bure as a newly widowed single mom living with her lifelong best friend and younger sister


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's a reversal of the original. In the original Danny had his two friends move in to help take care of his 3 daughters after their Mom died. This is DJ having her sister and best friend move in to help with her kids after her Husband dies. Although in this one is sounds like DJ's kids will be the older two and Kimmy will bring the baby.

According to Stamos they're trying to get everyone to show up for the initial pilot episode (1 hour) then it will spin off to just these 3 girls and their kids.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I wish traditional networks would pick these things up instead of the streaming services. This would be something I would check out to see what they did with it, but would not actually subscribe to Netflix to see.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I never watched the original show (I've seen parts of a couple episodes here and there). But I'll check out the new version if Lori Loughlin is in it. She's smokin' hot.


She's still looking good. And she's 50!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> I wish traditional networks would pick these things up instead of the streaming services. This would be something I would check out to see what they did with it, but would not actually subscribe to Netflix to see.


Funny, while watching one of the streaming shows recently I was thinking how much I prefer it to "regular TV". Not having to FF through commercials.

I watched FH as a kid and will definitely give this a shot.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

How do they bring back BOTH of the Olsen girls at this point? Maybe some sort of goof? They could swap them in and out for difference scenes and either totally ignore that they are different people playing the same role. Or they could do that, and make some sort of funny reference how Michelle looks different hour to hour or day to day.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> How do they bring back BOTH of the Olsen girls at this point? Maybe some sort of goof? They could swap them in and out for difference scenes and either totally ignore that they are different people playing the same role. Or they could do that, and make some sort of funny reference how Michelle looks different hour to hour or day to day.


Cloning ?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> Cloning ?


lol

I hear they have yet to sign on. Maybe it will be moot. But I think the idea of both of them appearing and playing the same role could be turned into a small joke/nod/wink to the audience.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Kimmy Gibler!


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I think Candace Cameron may have been the very first crush I had on an actress when I was a kid. I had to look it up and Full House was on beginning in 1987. I was born in 1975 so that sounds about right.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> lol
> 
> I hear they have yet to sign on. Maybe it will be moot. But I think the idea of both of them appearing and playing the same role could be turned into a small joke/nod/wink to the audience.


I think it's the reverse Orphan Black.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> How do they bring back BOTH of the Olsen girls at this point? Maybe some sort of goof? They could swap them in and out for difference scenes and either totally ignore that they are different people playing the same role. Or they could do that, and make some sort of funny reference how Michelle looks different hour to hour or day to day.


They still look a LOT alike. Although one is a bit shorter then the other. While it would be funny, I'm betting they just hire one or just write her out of the show completely. (casual mention of Michelle being in Europe or something)


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The Olson girls are not coming back. They never participate in any of the reunions. Besides, they're richer than everyone else through their fashion business.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Oh well

still, I thought it would have been funny if they made some sort of reference to two people playing the same role interchangeably.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Read late yesterday that the Olsen twins are considering coming back, but they haven't heard much and want to discuss it with both the show-runners and with Bob Saget.

Hey, all they need is one of the young ladies to agree, and Michelle is on the show.



jsmeeker said:


> Oh well
> 
> still, I thought it would have been funny if they made some sort of reference to two people playing the same role interchangeably.


You mean like when on Roseanne they changed the young actress playing the blonde daughter, and then later she came back and during the same season both girls played her at different times? (And they didn't look that much alike.)


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

gastrof said:


> You mean like when on Roseanne they changed the young actress playing the blonde daughter, and then later she came back and during the same season both girls played her at different times? (And they didn't look that much alike.)


And then the original Becky was watching Bewitched and commented on how dumb they think people must be not to notice there was a different guy playing Darrin. :up:


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

gastrof said:


> Read late yesterday that the Olsen twins are considering coming back, but they haven't heard much and want to discuss it with both the show-runners and with Bob Saget.
> 
> Hey, all they need is one of the young ladies to agree, and Michelle is on the show.
> 
> You mean like when on Roseanne they changed the young actress playing the blonde daughter, and then later she came back and during the same season both girls played her at different times? (And they didn't look that much alike.)





loubob57 said:


> And then the original Becky was watching Bewitched and commented on how dumb they think people must be not to notice there was a different guy playing Darrin. :up:


yeah.

Something like that.

In Full House, Michelle was always played by both from the start and for they entire time on the show. So, it's a little different. But having them both play Michelle as a grown adult would be kinda funny.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks like the Olsons are adding to their riches by handing over the rights to all their old movies and TV shows to the Nickelodeon Channel. 

My youngest watches that channel and I thought it was odd that they had a commercial for a show "starring the Olson twins! starting next week. I watched the commercial thinking, wow they don't ever age (they looked maybe 14). Sure enough Google shows they recently fired up their Olson Twin powers to make some more $$$.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Alfer said:


> Looks like the Olsons are adding to their riches by handing over the rights to all their old movies and TV shows to the Nickelodeon Channel.


They probably struggle to make ends meet since the original show ended.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Scandle !! Twitter war !! Stamos vs The Olsen's + a rather dubious then and and now picture set

http://abc7news.com/entertainment/full-house-drama-john-stamos-calls-out-olsen-twins/685545/


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

If I had to guess I would say that the Olsen's were notified and probably did not think the project would get off the ground nor garner any publicity so they just ignored it. Now that its in the news, time for damage control.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...-episode-of-full-house-and-i-want-to-die.html


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Some of the complaints he makes, like them ignoring the other players when having their heart to heart on the pitchers mound and how they made gay jokes about 3 guys living together, seem pretty petty. Most/All sitcoms completely ignore the world around them and in the late 80s/early 90s no one was really socially sensitive to gays. 

That being said I haven't watched the show in a loooong time, so it could very well suck more then I remember. But I'll still give the new one a shot.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Some of the complaints he makes, like them ignoring the other players when having their heart to heart on the pitchers mound and how they made gay jokes about 3 guys living together, seem pretty petty. Most/All sitcoms completely ignore the world around them and in the late 80s/early 90s no one was really socially sensitive to gays.
> 
> That being said I haven't watched the show in a loooong time, so it could very well suck more then I remember. But I'll still give the new one a shot.


He seems to have taken Full House as a literal show, and not acknowledged that it's a tv show, not reality. And as Dan said, we were pretty unopen to things culturally. You can't necessarily judge a show in the 80s/90s against today's standards. It was a different time. Doesn't make it right, but it is what it is.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Lori Loughlin (damn, does she look good) will be in the pilot and sporadically throughout the season. Olsen twins have opted out.

http://fhsequel.com/2015/05/28/were-going-to-see-aunt-becky/


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Available now. Exactly as advertised, a continuation series


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I read a couple of reviews yesterday and both hated it. I think my daughters are going to love it.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I got an email this morning that it is available.

I know I watched this show some back in the day. I'm slightly interested in at least checking it out. I'll give the first episode a try, but could very well not make it all the way through.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I caught the 1st episode this morning. I'm glad that Bob, and Dave are only guest stars, but wish John and Lori ( well Lori) were regulars.

It was ok, for the nostalgia aspect of it. Will check out another this weekend, and see how it goes with mostly just the girls running the show.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I've watched the first one and a half episodes. I like it. I can't tell yet if I like it just for nostalgia or what, but I'm in for now.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I like it. It's safe, corny, entertainment just like the original. Nostalgia or otherwise I'm watching the entire series


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Full House is my 9 yr old daughters favorite show. Watching the first of the new episodes now. He seems to like it but says it's confusing.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

My only thing is I think it could have been funnier if it were a little self aware. Not talking Deadpool aware but a little bit.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

SnakeEyes said:


> My only thing is I think it could have been funnier if it were a little self aware. Not talking Deadpool aware but a little bit.


The best way to do this is to have both of the Olson twins appear together in the same shot at the same time.

Maybe one day it will happen.


----------



## fobia79 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

SnakeEyes said:


> My only thing is I think it could have been funnier if it were a little self aware. Not talking Deadpool aware but a little bit.


Hmm. I thought it was pretty self-aware. Watched the first two episodes with my daughters tonight. They loved it. I liked the original and the new show is ok. It's not great TV but it is safe and enjoyable.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

My girls loved it. We had agreed ahead of time to watch one episode per week. They talked me in to watching three tonight.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Candace Cameron is hot! I had a huge crush on her when I was a kid but haven't seen her since the early 90s. Man she's aged well.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

SnakeEyes said:


> My only thing is I think it could have been funnier if it were a little self aware. Not talking Deadpool aware but a little bit.


I'm not sure we watched the same show. You didn't think it was self aware? Not even the part where ALL of the actors staired right into the camera after saying Michelle was in NY managing her fashion empire? That was just the first of many self aware moments I noticed.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Watched a couple episodes today. Seems this is Netflix way of entering the Disney/Nickoledeon tween/family genre.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I watched all 13 episodes already and I want more! I want more now!!! LOL


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> I watched all 13 episodes already and I want more! I want more now!!! LOL


I'm on episode 11 and I'm already sad that it's almost over


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Watched all 13 episodes yesterday. Not exactly rocket science, but was enjoyable. I actually think it got much better in the later episodes. I almost gave up after the 1st episode as it was too much a Full House reunion versus a new show. (I understand the need, but I felt the "let's bring out the cast one at a time to get a fake applause" trope went too far overboard.")

The later episodes, I think the adult characters really found their place. Some of the jokes were pretty funny. (References to The View, Michelle being in "NY", and then a direct reference to Mary Kate & Ashley Olson's clothing line.)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I have to admit I enjoyed it, although much of the writing was really broad, and some of the adult humor definitely would never have gotten by the broadcast censors in the Nineties.

If you want more Lori Loughlin, she works regularly on The Hallmark Channel in the "When Comes The Heart" series (historical romance), plus a few romance movies, and on Hallmark Movies and Mysteries Channel in the less frequent "Garage Sale Mysteries" series (four movies so far).

If you want more Candace Cameron Bure, she's made quite a few romcom movies for The Hallmark Channel (most of them Christmas-related) and stars in the very sporadic "Aurora Teagarden Mystery" series (only two movies so far) on Hallmark Movies and Mysteries.

If you want more Jodie Sweetin or Andrea Barber, I can't help you there.


----------



## Freshman JS (Nov 8, 2002)

Liked the dirty jokes / adult humor sprinkled in.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I guess I should use spoilers for these things:



Spoiler



I suppose it stands to reason that they would remodel a bit in all these years, but what happened to the hide-away bed in the attic? Also, Nicky and Alex's room was to the left not the right before.

Also, when Joey was running away with the kids' electronics, he went down the stairs to the right but ended up in the living room. Wouldn't that lead to the kitchen?


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Freshman JS said:


> Liked the dirty jokes / adult humor sprinkled in.


I do too unfortunately I'm seeing a lot of complaints about it because "it's supposed to be a family show" IMO I see it more as a show for it's grownup fans of the original. My only gripe is how they seem to have forgotten where Nicky and Alex's old room was.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

MLR930 said:


> I do too unfortunately I'm seeing a lot of complaints about it because "it's supposed to be a family show" IMO I see it more as a show for it's grownup fans of the original. My only gripe is how they seem to have forgotten where Nicky and Alex's old room was.


I guess we were typing at the same time.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Serious question, is John Stamos a highlander or possibly has alien DNA? The dude doesn't age!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This was a fun series, I hope they do a season two.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I like it so far. If you only watch 1, watch the first episode for the most references to the original show. I did that, and kept on going. They did a good job with appealing to a large audience with it.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> Watched all 13 episodes yesterday. Not exactly rocket science, but was enjoyable. I actually think it got much better in the later episodes. I almost gave up after the 1st episode as it was too much a Full House reunion versus a new show. (I understand the need, but I felt the "let's bring out the cast one at a time to get a fake applause" trope went too far overboard.")


I wanted to gouge my eyes out after the first episode because it was so "reuniony". I haven't watched any more, but maybe I will now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It gets better. I think the first episode was the worst of the bunch. To many guest stars and to many lame attempts to squeeze in their old catch phrases.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I think that was the point of the first episode though. Capture some nostalgia, and remind people why they cared about Full House. And it explains the backstory for the show, which Full House never really did (at least not in that way, or that it needed to).


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Is this show still not in TiVo's search database? Nothing comes up for Fuller House.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

mrizzo80 said:


> Is this show still not in TiVo's search database? Nothing comes up for Fuller House.


It's on Netflix.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> It's on Netflix.


It should still show up.

House of Cards is a Netflix show. It shows up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> It should still show up.
> 
> House of Cards is a Netflix show. It shows up.


But House of Cards has been out for several years (S4 drops this Friday). Fuller House has been out for three days. Give it a week or two and I'm sure TiVo's search database will be updated.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> But House of Cards has been out for several years (S4 drops this Friday). Fuller House has been out for three days. Give it a week or two and I'm sure TiVo's search database will be updated.


I will admit that I didn't look for House of Cards on the day it premiered. Was it not in the DB then? Shouldn't it be in the DB right away so you can use the TiVo OnePass to get it right away?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

It should, but it usually takes a couple days. I'd expect it to show up at some point this week.

Edit: It does vary greatly. I've already added Flaked, and it's not on Netflix for a few weeks.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I think the only time I have watched streaming only for a show right out of the gate was the recent release of new Amazon Prime pilots. But I can't recall if I watched it on the TiVo or my computer. If I did watch on TiVo, it may have been a few days after they were first released. Still, for this show, it's not like no one knew it was coming. Not sure if this is a TiVo issue or a Netflix issue. I know for normal shows on cable or broadcast, they are in the database well before the first pilot actually airs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo still gets their Netflix data from Tribune. Their data is always a week or so off and sometimes the episode names/descriptions are wrong. Unfortunately TiVo is really only good as it's data, so this is a major issue with One Pass.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

They posted today on their twitter page that the show is gettng a 2nd season.

Also Dancing With The Stars casting spoiler if you care.



Spoiler



Jodie Sweetin will be on on the up coming season.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

The first episode is a Full House reunion. The other episodes are not. They're basically a spin-off.

I've seen the first 3. The cheese factor is high, but it's exactly what I expected.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Michael S said:


> They posted today on their twitter page that the show is gettng a 2nd season.


Yay! :up:


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> Serious question, is John Stamos a highlander or possibly has alien DNA? The dude doesn't age!


If truly a serious question, I would have to say no to both.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Candace Cameron is hot! I had a huge crush on her when I was a kid but haven't seen her since the early 90s. Man she's aged well.


She was my very first celebrity crush. I haven't seen any of this new show yet. Perhaps I should.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> If truly a serious question, I would have to say no to both.


MR Brain hooked him up with the good stuff.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

aindik said:


> The first episode is a Full House reunion. The other episodes are not. They're basically a spin-off.
> 
> I've seen the first 3. The cheese factor is high, but it's exactly what I expected.


I think it gets slightly less cheesy as the season progresses. I think the show started to hit some strides at the end of the season, so I am looking forward to S2.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kettledrum said:


> She was my very first celebrity crush. I haven't seen any of this new show yet. Perhaps I should.


You should check it out. It strikes a serious nostalgia cord and all of the girls are easy on the eyes.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

You can also check out when the 3 "dads" were on Colbert and the failed spin-off, "Full House Nights".


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I got most of the way through the second episode last night. I don't know if I can do any more. It's definitely setting off on it's own (rather than being a reunion show like the first episode), but the schlock factor is too high for me. At this point it's probably more my distaste for sitcoms than the show itself.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

It's a throwback. There hasn't been a "family sitcom" on network TV since, when, the mid 90s?

The "family sitcoms" on TV are now on the Disney Channel. This is reminiscent of that (from what I've seen so far).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

aindik said:


> It's a throwback. There hasn't been a "family sitcom" on network TV since, when, the mid 90s?
> 
> The "family sitcoms" on TV are now on the Disney Channel. This is reminiscent of that (from what I've seen so far).


What's the difference between a "family sitcom" and the shows that ABC airs? Aren't The Middle, Goldbergs, Blackish, Fresh of the Boat, Last Man Standing, etc. all "family sitcoms"?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

realityboy said:


> What's the difference between a "family sitcom" and the shows that ABC airs? Aren't The Middle, Goldbergs, Blackish, Fresh of the Boat, Last Man Standing, etc. all "family sitcoms"?


They're about families. Are any of them appropriate for kids like Fuller House is?

I'm actually asking, as I don't watch any of them. I do watch Modern Family, which I will watch with my kids in the room but I don't say "hey, kids, come watch this with us."


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

aindik said:


> They're about families. Are any of them appropriate for kids like Fuller House is?
> 
> I'm actually asking, as I don't watch any of them. I do watch Modern Family, which I will watch with my kids in the room but I don't say "hey, kids, come watch this with us."


I don't watch most of them either. I was hoping you'd tell me. I wouldn't think anything with Tim Allen would be too inappropriate. They look like typical family sitcoms that would be at home on TGIF should ABC ever decide to revive it. I do watch Fresh Off the Boat and as far as I can remember, it's fairly kid friendly.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't think Fuller House is quite "family friendly" either. But of course, everyone has different standards. I'm hoping they will tame it down a bit for season 2 but I'm doubting it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aindik said:


> They're about families. Are any of them appropriate for kids like Fuller House is?


They're not quite as family friendly as Full House was, but then again neither is Fuller House. Everything these days is a bit edgier then it use to be unless you drop back to kid friendly channels like ABC Family or Disney.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> I don't think Fuller House is quite "family friendly" either. But of course, everyone has different standards. I'm hoping they will tame it down a bit for season 2 but I'm doubting it.


Interesting. I am hoping they keep it like it is. It's enjoyable now for a wide range of audience members. if they tone it down a lot, then it becomes a Disney channel show, and I think you lose the adult audience.

"ABC Family" or whatever it is called these days, runs shows close to Fuller House I'd say. A good example is Young and Hungry. It's a sitcom, but it's certainly more "edgy" than Full House was back in the day.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Yeah, they changed the name of ABC Family for a reason.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

aindik said:


> Yeah, they changed the name of ABC Family for a reason.


wait... they changed the name of it? I thought they couldn't?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> wait... they changed the name of it? I thought they couldn't?


That contract must've expired, because effective 1/1/16, the channel is now called "FreeForm."

I think it still has to run the religious programming, but I'm not sure.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

aindik said:


> That contract must've expired, because effective 1/1/16, the channel is now called "FreeForm."
> 
> I think it still has to run the religious programming, but I'm not sure.


Interesting. I didn't see that before. I thought the name had to have "Family" in it forever.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

They need to keep the programming, but the name was not part of the contract.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Frylock said:


> They need to keep the programming, but the name was not part of the contract.


Yup. Family being in the name was an urban legend, according to Wikipedia. Here's a Deadline article from October when the name change was announced.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Bob Sagget was on @Midnight and they said Season 2 of Fuller House hit Netflix on December 9th. Hadn't heard an exact release date for S2 before so this was news to me.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Has anybody started watching season four yet? I just watched episode 6 and I couldn’t stop smiling all the way through it. So much fun!


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Episode 11 right now. Definitely a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I got up to episode 4 before it was time for Hallmark.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I know it just dropped today but I am watching season 5 and I’m already up to episode 8. There were a couple of really great lines already and I’m only two minutes in. I will miss this show!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Watched this yesterday. This was the first half of Season 5. The second half will drop sometime in 2020.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I love this show. I am sad to see it end. Hopefully they will bring it back in ten years.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> I love this show. I am sad to see it end. Hopefully they will bring it back in ten years.


Will Aunt Becky be out of prison by then?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

The Spud said:


> Will Aunt Becky be out of prison by then?


I would imagine she will be redeemed by then and be back on TV. I imagine her life will go something like this:

1. Go to jail
2. Sit down with Gayle King for an emotional interview from prison where she will cry about wanting the best for her daughters.
3. Get out of jail.
4. Become a Real Housewife for a few seasons.
5. Go back to acting.


----------

